
Show HN: I self learned to code and built a Slack app for team feedback - Kaapi - adityarao310
https://www.kaapi.team
======
scoutt
My mood would definitely drop if I have to answer questions about my mood
while I am coding. I see this tool as more _corporate-jerkery oriented_
instead of helping to be more productive. And I can't stop thinking this HN
entry was kind of forged since the 3 out of 5 cheerful comments here were done
by green created-1-hour ago users. But of course, I can be wrong.

~~~
adityarao310
Fair point on the distraction bit, and I hate it too! Kaapi sends two
notifications a week and if your Slack notifications are off, you wont get any
notification from app too :) Maybe we have some improvement areas on this
topic. Will think about it more!

I do disagree on the _corporate-jerkery_ bit. 100% of current users ( _454
active this week_ ) work in tech startups. Most managers use us to get agenda
points for their upcoming 1-on-1s..

On the last bit --> Yup, I sent my weekly newsletter a few minutes ago and did
tell users to give us HN feedback on how we can do better! :)

~~~
scoutt
I think that to succeed in your business you should poll on management,
because I think every developer on earth would roll eyes (and probably hate
you) when _proposed insistently_ * into participating on giving such feedback
by some wanky manager.

*should read: "participate or it will impact negatively in your performance review".

> did tell users to give us HN feedback

I am not an admin or police of this place, but be careful because it might be
against the guidelines[0].

>> Can I ask people to upvote my submission? >> No...

>> Can I ask people to comment on my submission? >> No....

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
adityarao310
Ugh this certainly sucks. I disagree with the rule that you can’t ask for
feedback on your product! But fair I guess, considering that it has lots of
potentials of misuse.

Will remember this next time. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction

~~~
Insanity
Posting it is asking for feedback. You can't invite other users to create an
account and give feedback here.

------
elviz
Hey, I produced a detailed feedback for your website (incl. video and
breakdown). You can see it here:

[https://firstimpressions.link/result/kaapi-
team](https://firstimpressions.link/result/kaapi-team)

I hope this helps.

~~~
adityarao310
Dang this is nice Elviz!

------
adityarao310
Creator here. I have spent a decade in startups now. Almost always, the best
teams had fantastic feedback culture & systems.

So when I learned to code last year, I really wanted to build an app for this
:) The Slack app checkins with your team once a week, and collects the answers
for you in a simple format. You can even run daily standups! All within Slack.

Had to do some interesting hacks to make a Slack UI - it even has a bar graph
using Slack formatting tips :) We have a serverless stack ( _AWS Lambda_ ) and
Python on backend, and Aurora database with a Psql engine for autoscaling.

I really believe that the answer to a good remote culture is surprisingly
simple - listen to your people, and take action on the feedback. Trivia nights
and Zoom parties come later.

[1] [Our story of bootstrapping Kaap to $1000
MRR]([https://www.kaapi.team/blog/hardcore-year-learning-to-
code-b...](https://www.kaapi.team/blog/hardcore-year-learning-to-code-
bootstrapping-my-saas-to-1000-mrr))

[2] [Why we went serverless from the
beginning]([https://www.kaapi.team/blog/this-is-why-we-went-server-
less-...](https://www.kaapi.team/blog/this-is-why-we-went-server-less-and-you-
should-probably-too))

[3] [Goal setting in remote teams]([https://www.kaapi.team/blog/a-simple-
idiot-proof-guide-to-go...](https://www.kaapi.team/blog/a-simple-idiot-proof-
guide-to-goal-setting))

[4] Why everyone should code([https://www.kaapi.team/blog/everyone-should-
learn-code](https://www.kaapi.team/blog/everyone-should-learn-code))

~~~
puranjay
Congrats on the launch! Curious about your coding journey. You mentioned that
it took you 1.5 years of coding on weekends, but would you also share the
courses/tools/communities you used?

------
veermanhas
Hey Aditya, Congratulations for the launch. Glad to see you here. Been using
Kaapi for a two weeks and have already filled the feedback loop I wasn't able
to do for some time. Dead simple to use and works better than calls.

Would love to add custom questions as well.

~~~
adityarao310
nice! Yeah we are going to add that ability soon hopefully

------
travelco
I see that you only have a Slack app - I am curious why did you start with
that platform first?

~~~
adityarao310
It was a good MVP to begin with. Slack abstracts away a lot of other head ache
for us e.g. we dont have any frontend UI - we just give formatted JSON outputs
to Slack API and they parse it for us!

------
prakharam
Been using Kaapi for my team for the past few weeks. Great results so far!
Highly recommended.

------
Saajjain
Great stuff! Signed up for my team.

------
gehani
This is an incredible achievement. Been using for a few weeks, and it doesn't
feel like the work of a newly minted developer. More power to you!

